# Rusty Cooley playing the RC8



## ittoa666 (Mar 29, 2010)

Not sure if I've been beat, but yeah....here it is.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pvd9cXf8Xbg&feature=sub


----------



## klutvott (Mar 29, 2010)

Nice. I like his beard.


----------



## ittoa666 (Mar 29, 2010)

i like his ridiculous playing.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 29, 2010)

Lumberjack shred?

Not 100% sold on the tone of that high A through the 808's but yeah, mental playing as usual


----------



## Defsan (Mar 29, 2010)

30 seconds into the clip and he still wasn't destroying me with his uber-shredding; I got worried! 
Still, amazing playing as always, and the guitar actually doesn't look that bad; perhaps because of the lightning or so. Very nice.


klutvott said:


> Nice. I like his beard.


+1


----------



## Elysian (Mar 29, 2010)

I wish it had a white nut or a zero fret, it looks so odd between the 1st fret and the headstock


----------



## XxXPete (Mar 29, 2010)

WOW that is SICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!INTENSE!!


----------



## Origin (Mar 29, 2010)

As much as I respect him, and I REALLY DO, and I LOVE Gilbert, Petrucci and Malmsteen.....Rusty just gets boring for me after about 1:30 in all of his videos :\

The guitar is S to the fucking ICK though, god it's nice


----------



## Xiphos68 (Mar 29, 2010)

I like how he did some really cool rhythm licks in the beginning! Yeah like ShadyDavey. I'm not sold on those 808's he should try lundgren pickups one day.


----------



## Scarpie (Mar 29, 2010)

Elysian said:


> I wish it had a white nut or a zero fret, it looks so odd between the 1st fret and the headstock



right there with ya on that one. not enough contrast i guess, it just seems something is missing. 


and what is with that tone?!!! i couldn't understand anything he was playing in the beginning!!! (riffing) was it to much gain? amp too far from camera? weird either way. cause once his imfamous leadwork kicked in, sounded better. nice guitar though


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 29, 2010)

It makes me wonder what makes him want to shred that fast and what makes him think it sounds good when he does


----------



## Scarpie (Mar 29, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> It makes me wonder what makes him want to shred that fast and what makes him think it sounds good when he does




hahahahahahahaha my wife heard the video as i was watching it and said the same thing. "who enjoys music that fast anyway?" lololololol


----------



## Daggorath (Mar 29, 2010)

Fantastic technique and always seems like such a cool guy - shame he isn't more focused and creative. I know I know Outworlds disc had some good riffs, but nothin that really amazed me in the compositions as a whole. Also as fast as his picking is, there does seem to be some string noise. Just watching him makes my forearms tense.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 29, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> It makes me wonder what makes him want to shred that fast and what makes him think it sounds good when he does



It's really all he has going for him.


----------



## shredzilla509 (Mar 29, 2010)

HAHA, I like it at 1:39 it is like the eye in the storm!
+1 for beard too.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Mar 29, 2010)

This is the first time I have ever wanted to do as much as play a Dean guitar.


----------



## JaxoBuzzo (Mar 29, 2010)

Sure,it's emotionless shredding,but he's fucking good at it!
Badass guitar too!


----------



## ittoa666 (Mar 29, 2010)

JaxoBuzzo said:


> Sure,it's emotionless shredding,but he's fucking good at it!
> Badass guitar too!


 
You got that right dude. More people need to be like that.


----------



## JaxoBuzzo (Mar 29, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> You got that right dude. More people need to be like that.


 And besides,the dude know his shit,whenever it comes to theory.


----------



## ittoa666 (Mar 29, 2010)

JaxoBuzzo said:


> And besides,the dude know his shit,whenever it comes to theory.


 
The dude can certainly rip the shit up. His sweeps are still mindblowing to me.


----------



## S-O (Mar 29, 2010)

I dig Rusty a lot, so this vid does it for me!


----------



## DVRP (Mar 29, 2010)




----------



## ibanez254 (Mar 29, 2010)

paint job is still horrible, but other than that it's pretty killer.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 29, 2010)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/114159-rusty-cooley-playing-the-rc8.html


----------



## AngelVivaldi (Mar 29, 2010)

..Been waiting for this vid for a while. Almost seems like he gets more speed the more strings he's got LOL! I'm also seeing some interesting changes in his rhythm playing i.e. the 0--1--1--0--0--1--0--0--1-ish riff towards the beginning of this vid. Probably getting more into "coreish" bands like all shall perish, which he's done some guest solos for. However I cant ever see him fully going in that direction


----------



## AngelVivaldi (Mar 29, 2010)

*Posted this in the dupe thread which will prolly get deleted at some point soon*

Been waiting for this vid for a while. Almost seems like he gets more speed the more strings he's got LOL! I'm also seeing some interesting changes in his rhythm playing i.e. the 0--1--1--0--0--1--0--0--1-ish riff towards the beginning of this vid. Probably getting more into "coreish" bands like all shall perish, which he's done some guest solos for. However I cant ever see him fully going in that direction


----------



## ittoa666 (Mar 29, 2010)

Total repost.


----------



## ittoa666 (Mar 29, 2010)

AngelVivaldi said:


> *Posted this in the dupe thread which will prolly get deleted at some point soon*
> 
> Been waiting for this vid for a while. Almost seems like he gets more speed the more strings he's got LOL! I'm also seeing some interesting changes in his rhythm playing i.e. the 0--1--1--0--0--1--0--0--1-ish riff towards the beginning of this vid. Probably getting more into "coreish" bands like all shall perish, which he's done some guest solos for. However I cant ever see him fully going in that direction


 
Just wait until he gets a 9 string. We will die.


----------



## Necris (Mar 29, 2010)

The guitar looks good, the playing was fast, but it was the beard that really held it all together.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 29, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> Just wait until he gets a 9 string. We will die.



He had a fanned Conklin 9 in the past.


----------



## ittoa666 (Mar 29, 2010)

Looks like we're already dead then.....but i could've sworn the conklin was an 8.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 29, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> Looks like we're already dead then.....but i could've sworn the conklin was an 8.



The multi-wood one he still has, I think, is an 8-string. His other black one with a single volume was a 9. Though, he sold that one to one of his students almost as soon as he received it.


----------



## Zamm Bell (Mar 29, 2010)

I for one love rustys playing, but even if you are a speed hater, you have to admire his vibrato (when he slows down haha!)


----------



## Gamba (Mar 29, 2010)

80% of the stuff he played could might as well be played in a 6s, so...


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Mar 29, 2010)

Zamm Bell said:


> I for one love rustys playing, but even if you are a speed hater, you have to admire his vibrato (when he slows down haha!)



I don't like his vibrato. Vibrato should be a subtle pitch variation on a note. It shouldn't be a wide change that is almost two different notes.


----------



## troyguitar (Mar 29, 2010)

Gamba said:


> 80% of the stuff he played could might as well be played in a 6s, so...



I could say that about 100% of the 8-string stuff I've seen by members of this forum. Most of them only use the lowest few strings. Who cares?


----------



## Nick1 (Mar 29, 2010)

Scarpie said:


> right there with ya on that one. not enough contrast i guess, it just seems something is missing.
> 
> 
> and what is with that tone?!!! i couldn't understand anything he was playing in the beginning!!! (riffing) was it to much gain? amp too far from camera? weird either way. cause once his imfamous leadwork kicked in, sounded better. nice guitar though



More gain = less clarity! And crappy camera mic doesnt really help much either. Looks cool though. Fanned frets look so crazy. Its like some guy got super drunk and thought  Im going to lay down some frets!


----------



## GiantBaba (Mar 30, 2010)

Neat guitar. Decent beard for an amateur


----------



## TMM (Mar 30, 2010)

troyguitar said:


> I could say that about 100% of the 8-string stuff I've seen by members of this forum. Most of them only use the lowest few strings. Who cares?



Hey, watch yourself when you throw out generalizations like that. I'd say it's closer to 80%.

Anyway... was that the Rocktron he was using? I liked his tone better than usual (though I didn't love it, per say).


----------



## iondestroyer1527 (Mar 30, 2010)

he usually uses the prophesy as far as i know...


----------



## BlackMetalVenom (Mar 30, 2010)

ShadyDavey said:


> Lumberjack shred?
> 
> Not 100% sold on the tone of that high A through the 808's but yeah, mental playing as usual



HahahaH, that's EXACTLY what came to my mind. 
And is it me, or has Rusty gotten a bit slower? 
It's been bugging me these past few weeks now...
Back on topic; ridiculous shred as usual!


----------



## S-O (Mar 30, 2010)

xtrustisyoursx said:


> I don't like his vibrato. Vibrato should be a subtle pitch variation on a note. It shouldn't be a wide change that is almost two different notes.



Meh, I think vibrato is subject to taste, and context, super wide and fast vibrato does not fit all that well in a ballad. But I can not stand thin vibrato, a la Kirk hammet.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Mar 30, 2010)

Zamm Bell said:


> I for one love rustys playing, but even if you are a speed hater, you have to admire his vibrato (when he slows down haha!)



Speed hating? Have you completely missed the point or what?

Rusty isn't bland and boring because he plays too fast, he is tiring to listen to because he has incredibly dull phrasing. You can say "Rusty really knows his theory too", which is about as redundant as saying "I can speak English" and having absolutely nothing interesting to say.

I think Rusty has spent far too long developing his speed and nowhere near enough time thinking about how to make interesting music. I think he is probably a bit late in the game to do a 180 and start making exciting music. In fact, I hope he doesn't that "Jazz fusion" thing he tried to do at a clinic was pretty dire.

As for the guitar, it's nowhere near as nice as his Conklins, but then we are comparing Dean to Conklin here.


----------



## drmosh (Mar 30, 2010)

xtrustisyoursx said:


> I don't like his vibrato. Vibrato should be a subtle pitch variation on a note. It shouldn't be a wide change that is almost two different notes.



when you're playing metal that's exactly what it should be imo.
A subtle vibrato for subtle music, a big fat metal vibrato for metal!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 30, 2010)

is anyone else bothered by the looong space they left behind the nut before the headstock begins? that always annoys me. it's like instead of placing the headstock relative to the nut on the short side, they place it relative to the long side, and then some. like, you can see where the nut is, and then there's more fretboard, and THEN there's a headstock 

anyways, never really liked rusty's stuff. he's got lots of technique, lots of speed, but it really isn't exciting any part of my brain.


----------



## troyguitar (Mar 30, 2010)

I find his stuff way more fun to listen to than anything "djent"

0 0 0 1 0 1 01 1 10 0 01 1 0- 111 0 0 10 101 0100 11 1 000 10 1 10 100 1 1 0 1 100 11 11 00 10 1 0 = YAWN


----------



## MikeH (Mar 30, 2010)

I see the video, but where's the cool thing Dean did?


----------



## jymellis (Mar 30, 2010)

i still dont see anything cool about dean BUT. rusty still slays and it is really awesome that he takes time out of his life to make vids of himself on his ow time for his fans \m/


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 30, 2010)

drmosh said:


> when you're playing metal that's exactly what it should be imo.
> A subtle vibrato for subtle music, a big fat metal vibrato for metal!



For once, we're in total agreement


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Mar 30, 2010)

Deans willingness to customize a guitar to rustys specs (which let the cooley cut come about) earned them points in my book as its something ibanez would never have let happen. Then they went so far as to make an 8 string multiscale for him, also points in my book because well... who knows when any other companies will be willing to put out a multiscale anything.

I still don't ever see myself buying a dean but I still think it cool they were willing to make his guitars the way HE wanted them.


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Mar 30, 2010)

I just want to thank the cooley fan boi who neg repped me for criticizing his vibrato. kudos


----------



## drmosh (Mar 30, 2010)

xtrustisyoursx said:


> I just want to thank the cooley fan boi who neg repped me for criticizing his vibrato. kudos



that's ridiculous, there are some real dicks around in these forums.
counter repped.


----------



## jymellis (Mar 30, 2010)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> Deans willingness to customize a guitar to rustys specs (which let the cooley cut come about) earned them points in my book as its something ibanez would never have let happen. QUOTE]
> 
> really would you please explain the monkey grip,lions claw, and the herman li grip then please .oh and dont forget the reb beach model ibanez


----------



## Gamba (Mar 30, 2010)

didn't cooley part apart from Ibanez because they refused to customize his rg? Something like he wanted better access to the higher frets and they said that it would be a substantial modification on the RG's lower fret's design or something like that?


----------



## Gamba (Mar 30, 2010)

because, if you think for a minute all those grip shit and the lion claws are not substantial changes on the design, they are more like cosmetic stuff than actually a design "improvement" somehow...
or am I wrong here?


----------



## jymellis (Mar 30, 2010)

Gamba said:


> didn't cooley part apart from Ibanez because they refused to customize his rg? Something like he wanted better access to the higher frets and they said that it would be a substantial modification on the RG's lower fret's design or something like that?


 
not that i know of. but im sure if they would mold herman lis hand for a fucking grip on the upper hown ,removing a little wood from the lower horn ouldnt be a problem. if the higher fret access was such a problem why did he use ibanez for so long then? i think it was a $ move.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Mar 30, 2010)

jymellis said:


> really would you please explain the monkey grip,lions claw, and the herman li grip then please .oh and dont forget the reb beach model ibanez



Oh because all those things affect playability and change the guitar shape drastically... oh wait.


He and john petrucci moved for the same reasons as far as I've gathered, the custom shop wouldn't do what they wanted where other companies were more than willing to accommodate and make improvements to their guitars.

I'm an ibanez fanboy but its pretty obvious ibanez isn't willing to do much out of the box stuff.


----------



## kmanick (Mar 30, 2010)

JaxoBuzzo said:


> Sure,it's emotionless shredding,but he's fucking good at it!
> Badass guitar too!


 
Damn straight!
whether you like him or not he does 'what he does"


----------



## Gamba (Mar 30, 2010)

$$$$ talks...


----------



## jymellis (Mar 30, 2010)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> Oh because all those things affect playability and change the guitar shape drastically... oh wait.


 
but removing some wood from a lower horn is such a larger job than a handle or making a mold of someones hand, i doubt if anyone could do it besides dean


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Mar 30, 2010)

Dude the entire lower horn cutaway is reshaped on the rusty cooley sigs whichs means they have to redo the upper horn cutaway to make it not look awkward...

Which basically reshapes the guitar... are you blind?


----------



## Cancer (Mar 30, 2010)

I could watch this all day. I I like this guitar, but I find myself wondering what it would sound like tuned F# to E


----------



## jymellis (Mar 30, 2010)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> Dude the entire lower horn cutaway is reshaped on the rusty cooley sigs whichs means they have to redo the upper horn cutaway to make it not look awkward...
> 
> Which basically reshapes the guitar... are you blind?


 
hmmmm odd. in the video he did himself he said all they did was move the lower horn back and remove wood from the back. didnt mention anything abot the upper horn or reashping of the whole body, are you making this up as you go along?


----------



## drmosh (Mar 30, 2010)

jymellis said:


> hmmmm odd. in the video he did himself he said all they did was move the lower horn back and remove wood from the back. didnt mention anything abot the upper horn or reashping of the whole body, are you making this up as you go along?



not only that but he's being really nice about it too! What a kind chap


----------



## jymellis (Mar 30, 2010)

drmosh said:


> not only that but he's being really nice about it too! What a kind chap


 
 i think the guitar is cool, and rusty is awesome. im leaving it at that


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Mar 30, 2010)

jymellis said:


> hmmmm odd. in the video he did himself he said all they did was move the lower horn back and remove wood from the back. didnt mention anything abot the upper horn or reashping of the whole body, are you making this up as you go along?



again are you blind? I mean just use your eyes.


----------



## jymellis (Mar 30, 2010)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> again are you blind? I mean just use your eyes.


 
im not, but maybe you are lololol

http://www.drumcityguitarland.com/drumcitygl/stores/1/images/Dean%20USA/Dean%20USA%20Rusty%20Cooley%20RC7G%20Xenocide%20Graphic%207-String%20Electric%20Guitar.jpg

top horn and bottom body are the same. only thing different is the tiny little bottom horn and the wonky neck pup from where they moved the bottom horn back. now if they had moved the upper horn also that neck pup wouldnt be wonky  put ya glasses back on maing


----------



## jymellis (Mar 30, 2010)

http://www.fxmusic.pl/gfx/dean/cooley/DeanRC7GRustyCooleySign7StrBIG.jpg

http://www.drumcityguitarland.com/d...phic-7-String-Electric-Guitar--P2029C432.aspx


----------



## jymellis (Mar 30, 2010)

also looks like that upper horn goes up to the 20th fret same as all of my ibanez 7s


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Mar 30, 2010)

If you want to remain ignorant to it then thats ok, I've got better things to do today though. 

Cheerio


----------



## Gamba (Mar 30, 2010)

2,700 for a bolt on guitar???
Does a piece of Cooley come along with the guitar?
not that I'm actually interested in to own a piece of Cooley

but I always thought hat guitar was neckthrough...


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## jymellis (Mar 30, 2010)

Gamba said:


> 2,700 for a bolt on guitar???
> Does a piece of Cooley come along with the guitar?
> not that I'm actually interested in to own a piece of Cooley
> 
> but I always thought hat guitar was neckthrough...


 
i like bolt on. but its the cooley sig maing. its gonna cost. i like the plain wood version of his 7


----------



## Gamba (Mar 30, 2010)

just trying to break the ice here, well, back on the Cooley subject; I don't really dig this mohogony thing, I think that a 8 string version of his 7 string would be way cooler, with all the graphics and stuff...


----------



## Gamba (Mar 30, 2010)

jymellis said:


> i like bolt on. but its the cooley sig maing. its gonna cost. i like the plain wood version of his 7


seriously?
I think that they should keep the inlay at least, it is one of the coolest out there, I think...


----------



## lobee (Mar 30, 2010)

jymellis said:


> not that i know of. but im sure if they would mold herman lis hand for a fucking grip on the upper hown ,removing a little wood from the lower horn ouldnt be a problem. if the higher fret access was such a problem why did he use ibanez for so long then? i think it was a $ move.


There's a vid on youtube of the making of the EGEN, and there's two things to point out. First, they just had Herman put ink on his hand and grab the upper horn. From there they sculpted it out to his liking. It wasn't so involved that they had to make a mold of his hand. Second, they actually did do a little cutaway of the bottom horn(not that it was as deep as Cooley's, but c'mon, it's an S series):






I also seem to remember Paul Gilbert having a "Cooley cut" on one of his guitars. I'm not sure if it was done by himself or LACS, though.

In the end, I think you and Cheese are both right about a few things. Cooley probably went to Dean because they offered him a signature guitar($$$), whereas he would just be an endorser at Ibanez. Also, there really _are_ things that Ibanez just wouldn't do. Do you really see Ibanez putting out a production signature guitar with an ebony fretboard and fanned frets?


----------



## jymellis (Mar 30, 2010)

lobee said:


> There's a vid on youtube of the making of the EGEN, and there's two things to point out. First, they just had Herman put ink on his hand and grab the upper horn. From there they sculpted it out to his liking. It wasn't so involved that they had to make a mold of his hand. Second, they actually did do a little cutaway of the bottom horn:
> 
> 
> I also seem to remember Paul Gilbert having a "Cooley cut" on one of his guitars. I'm not sure if it was done by himself or LACS, though.
> ...


----------



## Gamba (Mar 30, 2010)

true


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Mar 30, 2010)

The whole Cooley cut-away is overrated imo. I see his point about doing big stretches and hitting your wrist off the guitar when he demonstrates it by deliberately knocking his wrist against the wood, but it has never happened to me even once, even when playing wide intervals on single strights right up the neck. It didn't seem to be a problem for him when he was playing his Conklins, Ibanezes or his Jackson either.


----------



## george galatis (Mar 30, 2010)

jeeeezas :\ awesome! thanks for sharing it!


----------



## Nick1 (Mar 30, 2010)

EBMM did some mods to the lower horn on the newer JP sigs.


----------



## AngelVivaldi (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm quite an admirer of Rusty's playing, but this was the only song on Outworld's album that I did not care much for.


----------



## TMM (Mar 30, 2010)

iondestroyer1527 said:


> he usually uses the prophesy as far as i know...



When I first heard him, he was using a Fender M80 preamp, with one of the older VHT poweramps (IIRC). Then he started using Uberschalls shortly after they came out, and in-between then and now I've also seen him using the Diamond Spec Op and Peavey 3120. I'm not sure at what point the Prophesy came in.


----------



## AngelVivaldi (Mar 30, 2010)

TMM said:


> When I first heard him, he was using a Fender M80 preamp, with one of the older VHT poweramps (IIRC). Then he started using Uberschalls shortly after they came out. I'm not sure at what point the Prophesy came in.



The prophesy came shortly after his Diamond endorsement


----------



## TMM (Mar 30, 2010)

AngelVivaldi said:


> The prophesy came shortly after his Diamond endorsement



Ah, cool, thanks! It's funny, he has endorsements from a bunch of companies, but only lists some of them on the pages of his site, and not consistently. Like in the 'Gear' page, it has a list of all the logos of companies he endorses at the bottom, and Peavey isn't one of them, even though it says elsewhere on the site that he endorses the Peavey 3120. And his sig ProTone pedal isn't part of his live rig.

Ah, to have so much cool gear that you can't even remember all of it .


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 30, 2010)

Gamba said:


> 2,700 for a bolt on guitar???
> Does a piece of Cooley come along with the guitar?
> not that I'm actually interested in to own a piece of Cooley
> 
> but I always thought hat guitar was neckthrough...



why is bolt-on a negative thing? there's alot more work and precision involved in making a good bolt-on neck joint. on cheaper guitars, they often don't pay enough attention to it, so it's far from good enough, but on more expencive guitars they do it properly.

so really, is there anything negative about a neck being bolt-on in your mind?


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Mar 30, 2010)

Esp Griffyn said:


> The whole Cooley cut-away is overrated imo. I see his point about doing big stretches and hitting your wrist off the guitar when he demonstrates it by deliberately knocking his wrist against the wood, but it has never happened to me even once, even when playing wide intervals on single strights right up the neck. It didn't seem to be a problem for him when he was playing his Conklins, Ibanezes or his Jackson either.



Just because you CAN get around it doesn't mean its comfortable to do so.

I don't even do big stretches like that and to play the last fret I definitely need something like the cooley cut to get up there comfortably. My hand is also parallel to the body / neck when I play in a classical position so when I go flying up there BAM right into the upper horn / end of cutaway.


----------



## AngelVivaldi (Mar 30, 2010)

TMM said:


> Ah, cool, thanks! It's funny, he has endorsements from a bunch of companies, but only lists some of them on the pages of his site, and not consistently. Like in the 'Gear' page, it has a list of all the logos of companies he endorses at the bottom, and Peavey isn't one of them, even though it says elsewhere on the site that he endorses the Peavey 3120. And his sig ProTone pedal isn't part of his live rig.
> 
> Ah, to have so much cool gear that you can't even remember all of it .



Np brocheese! The thing is I can totally respect guys like Yngwie and Dimebag who've stayed consistant, (for the most part) with the gear they play. But at the same time, if Rusty's able to go out and endorse whatever gear he wants then fuck it- more power to him! Think about the crap loads of people on this forum alone who are without endorsements but still go through gear like whores go through orgasms. If you can get the gear cheaper via an endorsement you really should! 

I think the main endorsements he currently has are with Peavey, (SCORE ) & Dean. All of his other gear are remains of past endorsements. Chances are he probably never even played a Dean before hand or even thought twice about it minus an endorsement. Can't knock him for taking advantage of an opportunity we would all kill to have. 





Cheesebuiscut said:


> Just because you CAN get around it doesn't mean its comfortable to do so..



 When you've got a signature guitar it should be a luxury to have whatever mods you want done to it to make playing easier


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Mar 30, 2010)

Whether you like Cooley's playing or not, you really shouldn't talk shit about the guitar without having played one. I've owned and played a bunch of guitars, and the RC7 is flat out the best playing guitar I've ever touched... and that goes for 6, 7, and 8 strings...

Admittedly, it's overpriced, but the playability is really very, very good...


----------



## El Caco (Mar 30, 2010)

I don't like the guitar personally but I think the fact that Dean built a fanned fret guitar for Rusty is really cool and I think the scale lengths chosen are also really cool and if this goes to production it is a really brave move however at the risk of sounding like a Troll I can't stand these videos, IMO the Emmure RGD video that caused such a stir is better than these. Rusty is talented no doubt but everything about those RC8 videos was horrible IMO. 

I'm sure plenty of people don't agree but that's my honest reaction watching these.


----------



## TMM (Mar 31, 2010)

AngelVivaldi said:


> Think about the crap loads of people on this forum alone who are without endorsements but still go through gear like whores go through orgasms. If you can get the gear cheaper via an endorsement you really should!



 Who was that directed at?



AngelVivaldi said:


> I think the main endorsements he currently has are with Peavey, (SCORE ) & Dean. All of his other gear are remains of past endorsements. Chances are he probably never even played a Dean before hand or even thought twice about it minus an endorsement. Can't knock him for taking advantage of an opportunity we would all kill to have.



I def wasn't knocking it, I think it's awesome that he has that much cool gear.


----------



## jsousa (Mar 31, 2010)

pretty awesome, but the tone doesnt really...shine lol


----------



## blister7321 (Mar 31, 2010)

high A 
didnt lynch and vai try that in the 80s ad both esp and ibanez proved it was a bad idea


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 31, 2010)

blister7321 said:


> high A
> didnt lynch and vai try that in the 80s ad both esp and ibanez proved it was a bad idea



It simply couldn't be done with the available string technology back then. At least not on a production level, or with guitars without fanned frets. 

Only in the last decade or so has it become more viable.


----------



## troyguitar (Mar 31, 2010)

Those guys were trying to do it at 25.5" scale, where it basically is impossible (if you want to be able to play it like a regular string). Rusty's fan goes down to a shorter scale so it works.


----------



## AngelVivaldi (Apr 1, 2010)

TMM said:


> Who was that directed at?
> 
> 
> 
> I def wasn't knocking it, I think it's awesome that he has that much cool gear.



Oh dude, nothing was directed at you in any way. I dont know any of the gear specific people play on the forum, just an overall statement to those who knock having gear STDS =D


----------



## Louis Cypher (Apr 1, 2010)

blister7321 said:


> high A
> didnt lynch and vai try that in the 80s ad both esp and ibanez proved it was a bad idea



Yeah Lynch def did, ESP built him a prototype had a sliding pick up to!! 

gotta be honest Cooley is a freak on the guitar for sure but by the start of the 2nd minute I was bored.... not heard lots of his stuff tbf and so I know I am not really in a place to comment too much but the guy has amazing technique and rips like fcuk but after 90 seconds of that its like yeah right now play me a melody...


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 1, 2010)

The Lynch ESP had a rosewood board except for the High A which was in fact maple as I recall? 

As far as Rusty goes - he did mention that those couple of videos were very much shot for his fans as a quick demo, much the same as any other dude with a videocamera would (which of course explains the quality) but yeah, I'd love to see him work on phrasing and rhythm....we all know he can shred


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 1, 2010)

Someone post pics of this elusive high a george lynch monstrosity.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 1, 2010)

I've looked for pictures on a couple of seperate occasions now and I simply can't track one down. I vaguely remember it from an early 90's issue of Guitar for the Practising Musician but it may have also been in his first REH Video?


----------



## Adam (Apr 1, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> Someone post pics of this elusive high a george lynch monstrosity.



BAM!


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 2, 2010)

Adam said:


> BAM!


 
Thanks dude 
Those are officially the strangest guitars I've ever seen.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 2, 2010)

Good job on finding those!


----------



## TheMasterplan (Apr 4, 2010)

Hmm. Something about that high A. Reminded me of that shit that people make fun of when they overdub Herman Li videos and do 8-bit/SNES style music. It was almost comical sounding when he incorporated it into scale runs, but there was something he was doing towards the beginning on it that made it sound almost like harpsichord-y which was interesting. But yeah - good playing, but that high A just seems silly sounding the way it was popping up in my ears.


----------



## moyersshred (Jul 26, 2010)

well, 
for rusty to play what genre he does,
well done.  
not exactly for me,
but i guess whatever makes him happy.


----------

